# Job Search



## pyrguy (Nov 17, 2009)

I just got a call this morning. The position I applied for was cut in the last round of mandated budget cuts. It may be funded in January.

I am, to say the least, bummed to the max.

Sharpening the pencil to send out yet another round of resumes.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: Job Search

Best of luck.  If I hear of anything, I'll send you a line.


----------



## Mule (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: Job Search

Hang in there...this happened for a reason!

Check out the new list of jobs recently posted on this website!

Employment


----------

